# Medieval castle



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

For years I've wanted to have a central focal piece on my 
little OO attempt, and finally came across something about 
right by Imex. It didn't hurt that your average nine year old
could assemble it, as well. Up to this point all I ever saw 
was very nice (and pricey) Germanic castles by Fahler, 
ready made (very cute, but I want to get my hands at least
a little dirty) castle ruins by Hornby, or very nice castles
by Super Quick in cardstock (for this, I wanted something
just a little beefier, and card stock, as I am learning, is a 
skill in and of itself). 

Plan to build up a base, add a jousting tournament, a 
moat, swans, and some weeping willows. For the base
I think a ceiling tile would lend itself to the job.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Keep us posted! Interesting piece of architecture. Any castles ever have rail service?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

A drawbridge but no moat! You've got to have a moat.

You could improve the appearance by painting in some mortar and then dry brushing the stonework. You could also add windows from this site http://www.textures.com/category/windows/147
Needn't be plastic like the model.
Or you could kit bash a castle from this Metcalfe card kit or use it as is for an interesting focal point.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Personally, I would have used the Robin Hood's Castle model. It's got a little more variety in the parts. Better still, buy a couple of those kits and kitbash them together to make a REALLY cool castle.

In fact, I like that idea! I may just do that!


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> A drawbridge but no moat! You've got to have a moat.


With gators! No. Sharks! Sharks with fricken laser beams on their heads!


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks for the tip on textures.com. I am going to go print some out today. 

I like the mortar idea. When I've tried that in the past, the results were less than satisfactory. Maybe a black diluted wash to highlight the stones? 

Can't do sharks. They would eat the swans. Maybe swans with 
laser beams??


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Where's the trebuchet??? You can't have a proper castle without the trebuchet!
_(Want to borrow mine?  )_


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Tom_C said:


> With gators! No. Sharks! Sharks with fricken laser beams on their heads!


 HaHa:thumbsup: That castle must be worth a M I L L I O N dollars! :hah:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Or you could paint it White and go into the
Hamburger business. Love those White Castles,
been devouring 'em since the 30s. Have a big
carton of 'em in the freezer now.

Don


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

:laugh:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> Or you could paint it White and go into the
> Hamburger business. Love those White Castles,
> been devouring 'em since the 30s. Have a big
> carton of 'em in the freezer now.
> ...


Walthers makes a kit of that... although for obvious reasons, they can't call it White Castle.


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

*Castle progress*

Narrowed it by removing two of the walls, it fits a little better. 
Using the back area to place this Hornby Water Wheel and 
this old stone bridge I've had forever, but could never 
convincingly place on a layout. Now I can. The base is 
a broken ceiling tile- remarkable easy to work with 
and carve. The sub-base looks to be just the right color
for moat and stream creek beds.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I think it looks pretty darn cool myself. I wanted to do a castle. The closest I got was a knick knack


----------

